# Not sure what I ate or how to pronounce



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Stopped in at a popular deli restaurant which was a nice change from Mexican and chain places at home.

I had a ‘Knish’ with potato filling. Really good and I liked the hint of onion in the potato. The dough cover was good also. Can’t say that I’ve heard of them before.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Not intended to embarrass you, it's been a hard year & a half.😊









Knish


Since Two Knots has been ragging on me for several years I had to look this up finally. Also a couple deli's in Houston that claim to be New York Deli's. Knish. Just a fried pie. :icon_rolleyes: https://www.thespruceeats.com/jewish-potato-knish-recipe-1136323 Two Knots how do these prices...




www.diychatroom.com


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Nik333 said:


> Not intended to embarrass you, it's been a hard year & a half.😊
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is K pronounced or silent?

Maybe I just like anything with potato.


----------



## Roxygal (Sep 4, 2019)

The k is pronounced but pronounced CAH-nish.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

I grew up in a pretty predominant Jewish neighbourhood and they pronounced it just like it appears - ku-nish. It apparently originated in the eastern European Jewish communities (Poland, Russia, Ukraine, etc.). You can sort of see the similarities to perogies, similar innards, different type of pastry, which hail from the same region.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

lenaitch said:


> I grew up in a pretty predominant Jewish neighbourhood and they pronounced it just like it appears - ku-nish. It apparently originated in the eastern European Jewish communities (Poland, Russia, Ukraine, etc.). You can sort of see the similarities to perogies, similar innards, different type of pastry, which hail from the same region.


I love and buy frozen pirogies.
I had the best Matzoball soup there once, but when I looked it up and saw sodium content never ate it again.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Apparently, it's from Russian to Yiddish. You can play the pronunciation.





Google Translate


Google's service, offered free of charge, instantly translates words, phrases, and web pages between English and over 100 other languages.




translate.google.com


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Startingover said:


> I love and buy frozen pirogies.
> I had the best Matzoball soup there once, but when I looked it up and saw sodium content never ate it again.


I don't think anybody ever claimed the eastern European diet was healthy. We get perogies from a farmer's market that are quite good, but an older Polish family moved nearby a few years ago. We did a few things for her when she broke both knees, at once, and she gave us some of her homemade ones. Hard to go back.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

lenaitch said:


> I don't think anybody ever claimed the eastern European diet was healthy. We get perogies from a farmer's market that are quite good, but an older Polish family moved nearby a few years ago. We did a few things for her when she broke both knees, at once, and she gave us some of her homemade ones. Hard to go back.


There's an interesting theory as to why people ate so many potatoes. Apparently, they pick up lithium from the soil. That's an element, now drug, used for bipolar conditions. At least I think it's interesting.🤣


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

My wife makes different kinds of pierogi. My favorite you might call desert or sweet pierogi. The dough is the same, but they are fruit filled. My favorites are cherry or blue berry. 
They are usually served in a bowl with a sprinkling of sugar. Some folks like a little milk or sweet cream over them.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

This Deli had delicious Rugelach. Now daughter wants to make them. I liked them because they weren’t overly sweet.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Recipes









Carb Lovers: Comfort Yourself With These Perfect Knishes


Cozy up with a knish.




www.delish.com














Rugelach Cookies with Cream Cheese Dough - Sally's Baking Addiction


Ever wonder how to make rugelach cookies? These filled cookies have a buttery, flaky crust and are filled with sweet cinnamon walnut filling!



sallysbakingaddiction.com


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Wooley, no wonder Knish was good. Sour cream also!. They had spinach ones but I thought it would just be a glob of wet spinach. I didn’t know it would be like Spanokapita, which we love! Now I want to go back and order a spinach knish. Thanks for the links. They don’t look too involved to make so I’m going to save your link.

I’ll give daughter the Rugalach recipes, when we make anything new we always review several recipes.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Yes I'll give the knish a shot also, love Spanokapita also. May even try the Rugalach, they look good.


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

Good stuff. I grew up in a largely Jewish neighborhood. The closest restaurant was a little storefront called "Cohen's Knishes." They served good Gefilte fish, too. But my favorite was always matzo ball soup. I still have and use a recipe a friend's grandmother gave me once. Sadly, you can't get "real" bagels around here. Nothing like eating them fresh out of the oven! I always liked Halvah, too. There's another a candy I love; chocolate coating on a firm, jellied, seedless raspberry filling. Good thing they don't sell it around here or I'd be a diabetic in a week! Sesame stick candies are pretty good, too.

Now I'm getting hungry!


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

CaptTom said:


> Good stuff. I grew up in a largely Jewish neighborhood. The closest restaurant was a little storefront called "Cohen's Knishes." They served good Gefilte fish, too. But my favorite was always matzo ball soup. I still have and use a recipe a friend's grandmother gave me once. Sadly, you can't get "real" bagels around here. Nothing like eating them fresh out of the oven! I always liked Halvah, too. There's another a candy I love; chocolate coating on a firm, jellied, seedless raspberry filling. Good thing they don't sell it around here or I'd be a diabetic in a week! Sesame stick candies are pretty good, too.
> 
> Now I'm getting hungry!


I love sesame candy but don’t find it often. I’ve seen Gelfilte somewhere but not brave enough to try it. Maybe I will. 
I’m not on a restrictive diet, just conscientious, so next time we go here I will definitely get the matzoh ball soup. I’ll just watch my sodium the day before and day after, and just have it all at once in that soup! They had a lot of things with pastrami also which I’m no familiar with. Maybe its like corned beef which I love, especially in Reubens.


What I liked about this deli, they have a lot of really good sandwiches and the restaurants around here don’t serve sandwiches.

when you live alone it’s not easy to fix a good sandwich at home because bread gets old and lettuce and tomatoes and whatever, so you can’t keep everything fresh.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Nik333 said:


> There's an interesting theory as to why people ate so many potatoes. Apparently, they pick up lithium from the soil. That's an element, now drug, used for bipolar conditions. At least I think it's interesting.🤣


interesting. I only know Irish ate so many potatoes (which I get teased about) is because they were easy to grow and a staple of their diet.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Startingover said:


> interesting. I only know Irish ate so many potatoes (which I get teased about) is because they were easy to grow and a staple of their diet.


That's what I figured. They're easy to seed and grow, like really light soil and a cooler climate and store well if stored properly. Potatoes and other root vegetables got them through the winter with only a 'root cellar'.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Startingover said:


> interesting. I only know Irish ate so many potatoes (which I get teased about) is because they were easy to grow and a staple of their diet.


I think when the Irish were separated from their potatoes grown in Lithium-rich soil, as, when coming to the US, they drank more beer. I can't swear to it now, I can't remember, but, I know my sailor BIL tried eating more potatoes rather than drinking beer.🤣


----------

